
OneSafe protects cloud privacy for everyone by just one click - onesafe
http://www.onesafe.io
======
onesafe
OneSafe is an extremely easy-to-use web tool which adds a layer of protection
onto your existing cloud storage accounts, such as Dropbox, Google Drive or
OneDrive. With just a click, your files are safe from prying eyes.

~~~
weddpros
You need SSL on your website. You really need it.

Edit: I know it will switch to s.onesafebox.com when I click on "Sign up", but
I think a security related company can't have an HTTP only website...

~~~
onesafe
You are definitely right. Since it is private beta now, we will add SSL to the
entire website before the official release.

Thank you!

